# 12 July Invitation



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

When does the invitation get released, some particular time ?

Its not released till now !!


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

12 July Invitation was released around 13 hours back. Check the respective thread please.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanzyc (Jul 3, 2017)

I dont know what do you mean by 'released'.
Do you mean the round report? or sending invitations?

All invitations are sent around 12:06 am. Emails might get delayed but certainly within 12-1 am.

Regarding round reports, they are generally released in one to two weeks after the invitation. Mostly on Friday but not certainly.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

seanzyc said:


> I dont know what do you mean by 'released'.
> Do you mean the round report? or sending invitations?
> 
> All invitations are sent around 12:06 am. Emails might get delayed but certainly within 12-1 am.
> ...


I meant 'sending invitation'.

Unofficial round reports will be released in a day or two by iscaah or by other 3rd parties but official dibp round report generally gets released one day prior to the next invitation round.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetusa (Jul 12, 2017)

Are you worried that you have not received invitation. Same here my Submit date was 16-Mar-2017 and total points 65

Still did not get the invitation yet.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Australianpr2017 said:


> When does the invitation get released, some particular time ?
> 
> Its not released till now !!


If you're waiting for a 189 invitation with 60 points for occupation 2613xx, you will have a very long wait. The last time a 60-point EOI in this occupation was invited was Feb. 2016 and it was for an EOI from December 2015. You will need to increase your points if you want to have any chance for an invitation.


----------



## riteshsoni82 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,
Please update if anyone have got the invitation in July'17 round for 2613 code


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

riteshsoni82 said:


> Hi,
> Please update if anyone have got the invitation in July'17 round for 2613 code


Many have.
Check the respective thread or google myimmitracker.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Gagz said:


> 12 July Invitation was released around 13 hours back. Check the respective thread please.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


its been two months still you havent got your PR ??


----------



## Mehkarsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All

Any ideas when can i likely get an invitation?
OCCUPATION: Valuer 224512
EOI Submitted: 22/06/2017 with 60 POINTS
No invitation on 12th July 2017 round.


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

*12 July*

According to my analysis July 12th results for 2613 Software and App Programmers

DoE : 26/4/2017 
Points : 70


----------

